# Graduation project of awesome axe: the sequel (process pics inside!)



## Methilde

It's been a while since I posted the sketch, but it is really going to happen now: building my own seven string axe of awesome (well at least I hope )

As it is an graduation project, I had to do something special with the design. (it had to be artsyfartsy) 

Instead of using a massive body and top over it: the body wings consist out of 6 layers of tonewood (from top to bottom 

- quilted maple
- padouk
- flamed maple
- mahogany
- bubinga
- mahogany

When chiseled around the edges: the difference of layers shows and gives a cool effect! 

Also the guitar is a neck thru construction, this consists out of five pieces:
maple - padouk - bubinga - padouk - maple.

All hardware will be chrome and the wood will have a natural finish (otherwise I wouldn't bother about the layers then wouldn't I? )

Well, on to the pics:
First the sketch here again to remind you all which was my choice:
the v-model!







Here I was sketching the drawing in a 1:1 scale:





At school, laying out the (yes, pre cut!) wood pieces for the neck:





Sniffing.. eh... using glue here. Lots of glue. Lots of clamps too 





Close up of clamps, and glue!





Neck all glued and perfected for the next step: routing the truss rod. You can see the sketch quite well here too.





...aaand it fits ladies n gents, thank you.. thank you  *bows*





'Nother piccy of the neck with truss rod, and the fingerboard (ebonyyyy!!)





Shaping the neck a little, it will be chiseled etc a lot more ofcourse! We be wanting ye wizard neck arrr!





Detail pic of the headstock, sketch n.. stuff.





Yay! MOAR glue! Body wings in clamps and paper (to prevent clamps sticking to the body because of running glue )
AND YES IT IS A BUTT ON THE RIGHT!!!





 quilted maple 





Yes folks, that's it for today, next week I'll give ye another update on this insane process that is called 'building my first guitar' 

Yowza


----------



## 777

Hot...Damn......

Cant wait


----------



## Ramsay777

Looks great so far!! 


Updates as SOON as they happen  You know the drill!


----------



## cddragon

Nice! I'll track the updates definitely


----------



## darbdavys

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## liamh

That sure is some puuurdy wood, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## poopyalligator

Looks very awesome.


----------



## synrgy

Nice. I like the "you've got a tonewood? Sure, I'll use it in this build!!" approach. 

I like the design sketch. Looking forward to seeing it take shape!


----------



## IconW

Woah! That's a lot of wood...and glue.
Looking grrreat! Can't wait for moar pics! 

Design looks really good. Digging the headstock!


----------



## Apophis

looks awesome as hell


----------



## hufschmid

Methilde


----------



## Ruins

wow its awesome!!! first time i hear girl that can build guitars.... O_O


----------



## snuif09

when its done i want to play with it i will come to leeuwarden for that 

really nice build =)


----------



## Methilde

Ruins said:


> wow its awesome!!! first time i hear girl that can build guitars.... O_O



Hehe, thanks  there's a professional builder here in Holland who is female though.

I do a creative study (teacher in arts) so I have to learn all about construction, materials, machines, culture, drawing, design, painting etc.


----------



## snuif09

i want to do a study too in holland where you can become a luthier but i dont know where and what you need, im doing VMBO tl (whatever it means in english) do you know some schools in noord holland?


----------



## Methilde

Well, try the CIBAP MBO kind of schools I guess. You can also do HAVO and then go to HBO to study at the academy of arts?


----------



## snuif09

thanks alot =)


----------



## HumanFuseBen

FUUUUUUUUUUCK! that's going to be balls to the walls metal, man! looking great so far.

Dude, i loved the body style on the far right of the sketch a lot. usually i'm not into super metal-looking guitars, but that design looks like some sort of alien outer space torture device or something!

p.s. judging by your drawings, you seem to be quite the artist! Keep it up, gal!


----------



## cyril v

nice designs! that second one looks extra sweet, but I like the headstock/neck better on the V. this should come out to be pretty sweet.


----------



## Hollowway

HumanFuseBen said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUCK! that's going to be balls to the walls metal, man! looking great so far.
> 
> Dude, i loved the body style on the far right of the sketch a lot. usually i'm not into super metal-looking guitars, but that design looks like some sort of alien outer space torture device or something!
> 
> p.s. judging by your drawings, you seem to be quite the artist! Keep it up, gal!


 
Yeah, same here! I'm usually just a super strat type of guy, but there's something original without "trying to be different" about that right side drawing that is super cool. You HAVE to do that design at some point!


----------



## Brendan G

I am very interested in seeing (and if you care to post clips, hearing) how the multi-layer guitar works out.


----------



## Panterica

schweeeeet!!!! that's killer


----------



## Sebastian

I cant wait to see more pics 



Please no inlays !!!


----------



## yevetz




----------



## Cypher

Looks promising! More pics!

Oh, en groeten uit Delft


----------



## damigu

all 3 of those designs are killer. and i like the 6-ply tonewood concept.


----------



## Andrew_B

nice work 

that second design would look sweet with the horns swapped around 

keep us updated....


----------



## asmegin_slayer

I love the V body, but not too big of a fan for the headstock... But hey! its your guitar, this is gonna be a very awesome build..

Don't know if you mention it, but what color are you gonna go for?


----------



## Mattmc74

Looks cool so far! Great choice of woods!


----------



## ShadyDavey

Very nice, and grats to you


----------



## damigu

asmegin_slayer said:


> Don't know if you mention it, but what color are you gonna go for?





Methilde said:


> All hardware will be chrome and the wood will have a natural finish (otherwise I wouldn't bother about the layers then wouldn't I? )




anyway, i'm really looking forward to the progress pics to see all those woods sandwiched together!
the edges of that thing are going to be amazing. i've seen that done on other things, but never a guitar body yet.
how thick are you planning for each ply?

the more i think about it, i really like your #2 design the most, but maybe with #1's headstock.


----------



## Andrew_B

damn im too slow, he already posted it ^ lol


----------



## poopyalligator

It seems like i get more excited about other peoples guitars than my own lol. I cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## leandroab

omfg amazing!

I always wanted to build my own gutiar.. But I lack all skills necessary, and I can't find a "luthier school" around here.. 

POST MOAR PICS!


----------



## damigu

leandroab said:


> I always wanted to build my own gutiar.. But I lack all skills necessary, and I can't find a "luthier school" around here..



find some local luthiers and ask them about their education. also ask if you can intern with one of them.


----------



## MerlinTKD

Wow Millie, that's freaking awesome! Can't wait to see more!!


----------



## Methilde

UPDATE!

Bodywings are glued and flattened now, I ordered two stripes of Wenge (poisonous!) wood to form a cm thick line between the neck and body wings, just like the BC Rich Mockingbird series.

The top will be blue-gray ish stained.

Like this (bit darker maybe!)


----------



## BigPhi84

Will you marry me? LOL.


----------



## damigu

it has great potential so far. can't wait for more updates!


----------



## The Echthros

that looksto be a thick body there


----------



## Methilde

Added an extra wenge stripe on both sides


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Looking nice methilde, What school do you do in holland? ( Fellow dutchman here  )


----------



## Methilde

haha I guessed so from your username 
I study on the NHL in Leeuwarden. It's not a luthier school or anything, but we do have the tools and machines


----------



## Andrew_B

mmmm wenge!


----------



## Methilde

Don't eat it!
I've been told that wenge is so poisonous, that when you have a splinter of that wood inside your skin, it will start to get sore immediately. Yay for work gloves 



il_echthros_777 said:


> that looksto be a thick body there



yep, now it does, but the lowest piece will lose another centimeter to match the neck thickness


----------



## budda




----------



## Ruins

Methilde said:


> Don't eat it!
> I've been told that wenge is so poisonous, that when you have a splinter of that wood inside your skin, it will start to get sore immediately. Yay for work gloves


i havn't notice that when i was building my bariton not to mention how much dust i inhailed too


----------



## Andrew_B

lol naaa....
most wood has the ability to cause a reaction with skin contact.... 
its just like any other rash....
wash it and it will go away

everyone is different.... everyones skin is different....

i cut some tasmanian oak recently for a bass im building and that had a rection with the skin around my tatts....

some types of epoxy also has the ability to cause very very serious reactions on skin contact.....


always good to do a bit of reading about the materials before you start working with them though....


----------



## Harry

Liking that wenge stripe


----------



## hufschmid

Ruins said:


> i havn't notice that when i was building my bariton not to mention how much dust i inhailed too



You may want to re attempt this experience but this time use some padauk 

I have discovered that I am alergic to one wood in particular, Koto, african awk  I just cant work with that stuff anymore 

Great job Methilde


----------



## Koshchei

Looking amazing so far! Can't wait to see how this project goes.


----------



## 74n4LL0

nice work Methilde


when you finish it send it to me


----------



## Methilde

It's nearly midnight here... and at this very moment I'll present you the next few steps in building this axe, from here i'll have to take a 7 week break because school will be closed so I can't use the workplace 

For now: feast your eyeses on this!





wenge stripe is nicely attached!





here you can see how I shaped the stripe with the rest of the neck a bit 





the lowest piece will be cut off, don't worry


----------



## MF_Kitten

hufschmid said:


> You may want to re attempt this experience but this time use some padauk
> 
> I have discovered that I am alergic to one wood in particular, Koto, african awk  I just cant work with that stuff anymore
> 
> Great job Methilde



and add Korina to the mix!


----------



## BigPhi84

Crazy!


----------



## damigu

looks awesome! 

7 week break? isn't that going to drive you crazy?


----------



## MF_Kitten

at least it'll have time to cure and dry! 

looks nice too though, i really like the combination of woods, and the way you chose to do the different sizes on each part


----------



## Methilde

I'm going to take the pieces home today 
During the holidays, people tend to move stuff or throw things away so I'm gonna make sure my guitar is safe


----------



## Andrew_B

Methilde said:


> I'm going to take the pieces home today
> During the holidays, people tend to move stuff or throw things away so I'm gonna make sure my guitar is safe


 

good call 

and its looking pretty damn good


----------



## Scar Symmetry

looking awesome


----------



## canuck brian

Methilde said:


> Don't eat it!
> I've been told that wenge is so poisonous, that when you have a splinter of that wood inside your skin, it will start to get sore immediately. Yay for work gloves



TRUTH. It really really hurts.

That build is looking sweet!


----------



## Methilde

Woop! Returned from the dead, working hard, new pics!






Pasting the fretboard onto the neck, adding pressure with weights.





Bit of routing on the sides done.





cut out the headstock, now sanding it smooth





It's beginning to look like a guitar gals n germs!





Using a spokeshave to ad some roundness to the back of the neck 





This is what the neck looked like yesterday. 





and this today  Smoot and quite playable. Still needs some minor things done


----------



## possumkiller

That looks really nice! All these build threads are really making me want to build my own guitars instead of buy them!


----------



## Shawn

Looks great! Nice work.


----------



## vampiregenocide

possumkiller said:


> That looks really nice! All these build threads are really making me want to build my own guitars instead of buy them!



 Same.

Good work so far!


----------



## Triple7

Awesome work so far, I can't for more updates!


----------



## Methilde

check back next week for moar


----------



## ralphy1976

great stuff...are you going to stain your axes red like your hair? would be quite cool..well except if you decide to change your hair die of course...


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Looking good.


----------



## TomParenteau

possumkiller said:


> That looks really nice! All these build threads are really making me want to build my own guitars instead of buy them!


 Me, too! I never trusted myself to make something as precise as a neck. I always buy Warmoth stuff and say "I built it." Since I have been on this forum, I don't call assembling a guitar from a pile of parts "building" it anymore.

I think my next neck will be one that I actually BUILD. Hell, everyone else is doing it!


----------



## Fred the Shred

Ah, this seems to be doing quite well. Looking forward to see how your work evolves.


----------



## darren

I like the way the purpleheart looks on both sides of the bubinga. The neck looks lovely!


----------



## vansinn

Methilde, when I first saw your sketches, it was like _wow!_, such cool designs..
It really great seeing how your build is coming along  looks wonderful, so go for it! -as if you weren't already, hehe


----------



## Methilde

New picture spreeee!





Neck almost done!





Attached small pieces of wood for the headstock shape.





Messy bandsawing, sorry!





Thankfully I have vile and sanding skillz 





Coming week I will attach the body wings


----------



## TimSE

this is really starting to look killer!


----------



## AvantGuardian

Man, that headstock looks awesome (as does the rest of the guitar)! I love build threads.


----------



## damigu

Methilde said:


> Coming week I will attach the body wings



looks like it should be on the cover of a boston album. 
i kind of like it with those crazy space-ship wings.


----------



## Methilde

Hahah they are crazy now, but there's still a lot of work to be done so it looks more like a rhoads


----------



## Gutspill

Wow coming along super super nice!!

Im sure when its done no one will even know you built it.
and thats how you know its good!


----------



## Sebastian

That looks aweseome.. more pics More Pics !!!


----------



## SD83

I'm a huge fan of multi-piece necks & sandwhich-bodies, and that design looks extremely cool. The headstock looks a lot better than the one on the first sketch, can't wait for more pics


----------



## TomAwesome

It's looking pretty good!


----------



## hairychris

Looks realy nice.

Top should be a killer too!


----------



## leandroab

The neck looks very professional!

I hope I can do it too :/


----------



## Andrew_B

looking great 

nice work on the headstock.... 
and the neck shaping! 

coming along very nicely


----------



## Meldville

Looks great!


----------



## Methilde

MOAR!






Headstock/neck back





Front, you can see that I slightly slanted the wave shape on the right





Side view of carved headstock 





Aaaand the last photo, and best angle imo


----------



## Daggorath

Looks very nice, the design is very interesting. Normally I hate those out there pointy shapes, but this one seems to flow quite well.


----------



## IconW

Yep, it's coming together rather nicely. As daggorath said, it got nice flow. Different but good design.


----------



## possumkiller

wow thats pretty good looking work there!


----------



## hufschmid

looking very nice Methilde


----------



## darbdavys

<3


----------



## guitarplayerone

how come girls who build cool guitars live in the netherlands


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Schwing!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

guitarplayerone said:


> how come girls who build cool guitars live in the netherlands



Because the netherlands is awesome!


----------



## snuif09

Jeroenofzo said:


> Because the netherlands is awesome!



indeed


----------



## Brord

snuif09 said:


> indeed



True


----------



## BrainArt

I almost did, too!  This is looking to be an *awesome* build, I love the headstock.


----------



## Aenima

Brord said:


> True


 
Jap


----------



## Methilde

Wooo! Thanks guys!
I've been working on it again today, and it's going fast now!

I decided to call this guitar FRANKENSTEIN because it's made up out of different parts of (dead hehhe) wood and electricity brings it to life 





Finally attaching the body wings onto the neck!





Bandsawing off excess wood.





The guitar after rough bandsawing, already taking shape, wooo 





And now after some rough viling and sanding.





The backside, you can see the mahoganny here


----------



## asmegin_slayer

WOW! that is looking great!!!! now i want one....


----------



## Fred the Shred

It's coming out VERY nicely indeed! Can't wait to see the finished guitar!


----------



## Sebastian

Great job so far !

more pics


----------



## Randy

Dammit, I would kill for a bandsaw like that.


----------



## Meldville

Very very nice!


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Andrew_B

nice work, the multi timber construction came up great...
looks sweet.... 

but what about the fret access??


----------



## drmosh

that is looking great! fantastic work!


----------



## Spratcho

You're fucking amazing!! Great job dude........girl.........whatevah...HAHAHAHA!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Spratcho said:


> You're fucking amazing!! Great job dude........girl.........whatevah...HAHAHAHA!




you mean, dudette


----------



## Methilde

Andrew_B said:


> nice work, the multi timber construction came up great...
> looks sweet....
> 
> but what about the fret access??



don't worry, it's just rough saw out and stuff  Will be like a Rhoads somewhat in the end


----------



## Andrew_B

Methilde said:


> don't worry, it's just rough saw out and stuff  Will be like a Rhoads somewhat in the end


 
sweet 

how are you going about routing the pickup cavities?
making your own templates?


----------



## Spratcho

U won't graduate if u dont get a update soon X)


----------



## Methilde

New pic spree!
The guitar now has its final shape roughly, needs some detail work still 



























It's all handywork


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Fred the Shred

Gorgeous stuff, really.


----------



## audibleE

I'm really not into the curvy, pointy, (goth-black-metal) types lines, but you are doing a great job. This is really impressive and I love all the different wood types.

I hope you either continue to make your own guitars or get hired by a guitar company that'll use your designs. Or better yet. Do both! YAY!


----------



## TimSE




----------



## vansinn

Yo Mille, it's looking really great  looking forward to the finishline and the soundclicks


----------



## Raoul Duke

That maple is


----------



## Fred

Beau...Tee...Full!


----------



## White Cluster

Lovin it!


----------



## Rhoadkiller

That is so sexy


----------



## damigu

the V accents that came out with the bevels are gorgeous!


----------



## Wi77iam

Love those contours.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Mon Dieu! 


That is looking amazing!


----------



## Joelan

Those woods are giving me some of my own


----------



## CrushingAnvil

Raaaaaad.


----------



## Cypher

Looking awesome Methilde. You better get that ready to play @ Helderian metal fest 16 jan. so I can see it up close and personal
Just saw we are playing that show with your band.


----------



## Methilde

I do intend to have the guitar finished by then


----------



## B36arin

This thread has been a really good read, the guitar looks fantastic so far! Continue the good work, I can't wait to see the finished guitar  Which pickups are you putting in it?


----------



## Methilde

Bridge: DiMarzio Evolution7
Neck: DiMarzio Blaze 7


----------



## TomParenteau

Holy shit! That is to die for.


----------



## vansinn

Mille.. the suspence is killing me..  how's the project going? I crave more pics!


----------



## Methilde

Currently school is closed. I'm hoping to be able to work on it at home or at a workplace of another builder. When I have new stuff I'll post it asap


----------



## guitarplayerone

that guitar deserves some pwniferous brutality laid upon it.

and either some minor add9 sequences or diminished stuff. depending what you're into.

really cool detail on the carve- where did you learn how to do this sort of stuff?

btw not sure of what you're into but you haven't considered a liquifire for the neck?


----------



## Bungle

Holy shit that's looking good!

Fancy moving to Australia?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

you have to finish that guitar!! it will be GOTM


----------



## Methilde

Pwomise? 
I'll get back to it asap. currently out of money so I have to work in order to live in order to continue building


----------



## Koshchei

Gorgeous work! Playing that guitar sitting down is going to cause nerve damage though


----------



## avenger

Amazing guitar! We need more pics!!


----------



## s_k_mullins

The guitar looks awesome.. You do really great work!


----------



## vansinn

Hi Mille, I hope your job works out = cool ca$h! cuz I wanna see this build finished 
Best of wishes


----------



## Methilde

FINISHED!
DONE!
FINITO!
KLAAR!
READY!
WOOOHOOOOO!


----------



## TomAwesome

That's pretty freakin' sweet! Glad to see that you're still alive and that your guitar came out so nicely. Now make some videos with it.


----------



## damigu

damn that's a pretty monster!


----------



## Customisbetter

wow that came out really nice!

Congrats


----------



## ralphy1976

i think this is GOTM material for next month, definitively!!!!

congrats on completing it, i bet you are relieved!!!!


----------



## chaosxcomplex

How does it play?
What made you decide to go with just a bridge pickup?
How much does it weigh?
Can I have it?


----------



## White Cluster

Awesome. More pics please.


----------



## vansinn

Awesome, Mille 
I'm really happy you got it finished, speaks of serious killer Hot Stuff !
Definately GOTM material, more pics, please, lots of them..


----------



## Evil7

Thats sick! Nice job!


----------



## cyril v

congrats! that came out great! 

more shots plz!


----------



## scherzo1928

Damn, that came out incredibly well. Those sandwiched woods look really nice with the sculpting/finish on them.


----------



## Evil7

I just have to comment this again... The quality is High End custom your first try..  Build the second design Next! you're badass!


----------



## Hollowway




----------



## Methilde

chaosxcomplex said:


> How does it play?
> What made you decide to go with just a bridge pickup?
> How much does it weigh?
> Can I have it?



It plays a little heavier then my Ibanez guitar. The neck feels like a Schecter Loomis sig and is quite thick. Need a bit more practice  I wanted a sturdy, reliable instrument.

I only use the bridge pickup and wanted to have the technical specifications and addons as basic as possible to make the design and the wood come out better. Therefore I didn't add anything that I don't need. I'm not a lead guitarist, just rythm/chuggawugga 

It weighs around 3,5 kilo's I guess. Not too heavy and not too light. My bass guitar weighs 4,2 kilo's. Not to bad eh?

No  It's mine it isss, my own.. myyy precioussss!!!!




How can I add on to the GOTM competition? Must I fill in a form or something?

Thanks for all the replies everyone  I feel very flattered!

My teacher gave me a 79/100 for my grad work


----------



## Evil7

Someone Nominates you for GOTM ... Im pretty sure.


----------



## ralphy1976

for GOTM you can't nominate yourself, it has to come from others.

i am sure for the July GOTM comp you will get nominated!!!

glad you got a good mark...what did you lose points on? not RED enough, not METAL enough?


----------



## Methilde

hahah, I lost points because it's not really an art object  But I didn't want to make an art object because I have no use for those, they just stand in my way. A guitar is something I can use


----------



## -K4G-

Woah! 
Nice work!


----------



## Evil7

I nominated you! once again... great job!
You're on page 4 of the thread
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-of-the-month/121083-gotm-july-nominations.html

 Go vote people!


----------



## leandroab

That's so nice! Definitely worth 100/100 haha

Please, post more pics!


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Tof ding! 

+1 on the vote for GOTM


----------



## Sebastian

That looks great 

More pictures ?


----------



## AliceAxe

Methilde said:


> It plays a little heavier then my Ibanez guitar. The neck feels like a Schecter Loomis sig and is quite thick. Need a bit more practice  I wanted a sturdy, reliable instrument.


 

fantastic work there with those woods, I love that.

the neck, especially the headstock, does look rather weighty in comparison to the body, have you had any problems with balance when wearing it with a strap on? (ie the neck tipping toward the floor) I have a BC Rich that has that problem , that I had to add an extender to.


----------



## sk3ks1s

AliceAxe said:


> have you had any problems with balance when wearing it with a strap on?


 
... heehee.


----------



## Evil7

I would guess balance is fine just looking at it... The uper point of the V on the body extends out pretty far and the body wood has counter thickness / weight to it... It just dont look like a overly large headstock to me either...


----------



## rebell82

Thats awesome! I always wanted a 7-string RR. <3


----------



## Lord_Elixer

I really enjoyed this thread! Congrats!
(p.s. voted for you in the GOTM :-D )


----------



## technomancer

Methilde said:


> FINISHED!
> DONE!
> FINITO!
> KLAAR!
> READY!
> WOOOHOOOOO!



That turned out really sweet, nice work


----------



## Rusti

absolutely yess


----------



## Evil7

Make sure to vote for this guitar ... SS.org guitar of the month!
click...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitar-of-the-month/121083-gotm-july-nominations.html
Evil7 approves this message.


----------



## Sofos

Over 9000 internets go to you Methilde, for this GORGEOUS beast! <333333333333


----------



## Methilde

Evil7 said:


> I would guess balance is fine just looking at it... The uper point of the V on the body extends out pretty far and the body wood has counter thickness / weight to it... It just dont look like a overly large headstock to me either...



Good question. The balance is perfect though  It depends a lot on where you decide to place your strapholders. It even has a better balance than my RG7420!


----------



## AliceAxe

sk3ks1s said:


> ... heehee.


 
facetious aren't I?


----------



## Methilde

Allright, more pics!!


----------



## synrgy

So. Much. Win.


----------



## Deathmetal94564

That's AWESOME! Looks perfect on you. Hows the tone???


----------



## Durero

Looks fantastic!

Congrats on making a great instrument.


----------



## Rokkaholic

Don't know which one is prettier


----------



## TomAwesome

Hotness meets hotness. That last picture is adorable.


----------



## vansinn

Well, we asked for pics, and you give us _this!_
Love every picture, and especially the last two. Looking forward to see you on stage 
Like others, I've been wondering about balance; seems to fit you like a glove.
Have to say that axe came out simply fantastic; it's truely a one-and-only, I feel much envy..


----------



## Wretched

You should send those in to the Guitar World 'Girls of Guitar World' section of their site! Would be awesome to see a real player in there who built her own axe instead of just chicks who want to be famous for five minutes for wearing very little.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Guitar looks great, and so do your pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## josh pelican

More pictures!

A few of you without the guitar wouldn't hurt either!

EDIT: Okay, this was a complete joke. Whoever called me creepy and gave me a negative rep needs to grow a set.


----------



## Sullen

Marry me and make my guitars XD Nice looking axe for sure, two very pretty things together SEXY!!!


----------



## tekkadon d

nice, that is such a nice guitar. like the second last one the most cool


----------



## Methilde

Teehee thanks all  Can't wait for my next gig in september where I will play live on it


----------



## Empryrean

dude your a girl!?
that last pic is soo cute
well done


----------



## InTheRavensName

HAH! Totally ruined the grimmtr00kvltbr00talz of the first few pics with the last one...it's like seeing Gaahl in a tutu (which I suppose we could never rule out ;D )

Seriously though...that guitar looks amazing, I even like the headstock, which I wasn't sure about before.


----------



## Duke318

Wow, incredible job on that. Hopefully my first build will be half as good as that one.


----------



## Customisbetter

That flame looks awesome in those latest photos.


----------



## toiletstand

this is amazing!


----------



## Alberto7

Beautiful. Just. Beautiful. Pure win.


----------



## powergroover

synrgy said:


> So. Much. Win.




lovin the pics


----------



## slumcitysounds

sooooo sick!!!you got my vote for gotm!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac

that last pic made me


----------



## Evil7

Methilde said:


>


Thats the face of pride and success in light of the hours of hard work, love, and care that went into that beautiful guitar. You fucking kick ass loads of ass.
EDIT: I nominated you in another thread. Hope you dont mind. Page 13 http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/126261-the-most-beautiful-girl-ever-13.html#post2085921


----------



## Wyrmidion

Simply amazing guitar, and it suits you perfectly  pride is definitely justified in this piece of luthiery 
5th pic was badass too hehe


----------



## TCOH5246

I love the shape of that guitar. You should consider being a luthier  Great job!


----------



## georg_f

OMG that's one hell of a guitar! Looks absolutely pro


----------



## golliathh

That looks amazing! I wish I had your skillz


----------



## MF_Kitten

while the headstock isn't quite my taste (i would slim it down and give it a veneer myself), the whole axe is absolutely awesome as hell! it looks amazing! and i love how you don't look like what most people imagine when they think "guitar builder". you're not the unshaven mid-30/40/50's man with the old worn out clothes that is usually the case 

awesome guitar, and the world needs more female guitar builders. you look great in the pictures, and you can really put forth a strong image of who you are as a luthier and all that. yayz to you!


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

I got all wet seeing this thread.


----------



## Daemoniac

Ok... don't ask me how, but somehow I managed to totally miss this thread 

Epic guitar, really, it looks absolutely amazing. 

In fact, I've actually been thinking about a custom done pretty similar to that recently (except 7 layers of wood; Ebony top, Australian Ash, Bloodwood, Ash, Bloodwood, Ash, Ebony), just wasn't sure how well it would work... until now 

But yes, crazy awesome work, congrats


----------



## Overtone

metal guitars, natural finish quilt, and keffiyehs... I dig this.


----------



## airpanos

Wow i really admire your skills!!
That was an over the top build!!
how old are you?
Keep it up we need to see more creations you rock


----------



## sevenstringj

I was proud of my Warmoth build until I saw this. 

But hey...











I think we're missing a few steps!


----------



## Pat_s1t

Holy shit that's a nice build! And it's your first?

Maybe my first build won't look like ass either!


----------



## Methilde

It's true that there are a few 'steps' missing on the pictures that were actually made. I stupidly forgot to document them. sorry (A)


----------



## scherzo1928

I still can't get over how gorgeous that guitar is. 

How did you go about carving the body to keep the "sandwich" lines straight? Because that came out incredibly well. (if it's pure judging by eye, I'll add my response: damn...)


----------



## Methilde

The carving is totally done by hand, using mostly files. It was quite a lot of work


----------



## scherzo1928

scherzo1928 said:


> (if it's pure judging by eye, I'll add my response: damn...)


 


Methilde said:


> The carving is totally done by hand, using mostly files. It was quite a lot of work


 
staying true to my word: Damn...


----------



## Methilde

And lastly: some live pictures.
Sadly I've only had one chance to play this guitar live so far. I'm currently bandless due to circumstances...

Without further ado: enjoy!


----------



## 13point9

thats a mighty impressive guitar right there, love the maple top but with the neck thru stripes showing through


----------



## Alberto7

Omg, the more I see it, the more I love it. Beautiful design, and beautiful woods!


----------



## Durero

Awesome! Thanks for posting live pics.


----------



## vansinn

Great pics! thanks, Mille 
Looks great on you on stage  this is one my top favorite build stories!
Second last pic is interesting, as it shows how nicely it's V-shape is supported by the body; not too many other shapes does this.


----------



## flo

I hate myself for having missed this thread!

These live pics have blown me away, awesome! Can't decide which looks more spectacular, headbanging you or the axe. I take both 
The secound one is poster-grade, you look so concentrated and powerful, like a real rocklegend 


Also, I find it absolutely incredible that this is your very first build, it looks like years of experience, totally pro!
Everything about is is beautiful, the design, the woods, the finish, the craftgirlship...


----------



## SirMyghin

Looks like a pretty swell axe, I like it and I am not a fan of V's. the sandwich body is very very cool. Great work. 





flo said:


> These live pics have blown me away, awesome! Can't decide which looks more spectacular, headbanging you or the axe. I take both



This is why women don't post on guitar forums


----------



## Methilde

SirMyghin said:


> Looks like a pretty swell axe, I like it and I am not a fan of V's. the sandwich body is very very cool. Great work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why women don't post on guitar forums



LOL 

I'm a bit of a rarity then. But I'm used to being with a lot of guys, as one of the guys. So hey, no harm done


----------

